# I'm bored. Here's a squirrel.



## limr (Mar 13, 2015)

He was a brazen little thing. 




Squirrel by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 13, 2015)

I have not seen her post here in a long time.


----------



## limr (Mar 13, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> I have not seen her post here in a long time.



Me or the squirrel?


----------



## bribrius (Mar 13, 2015)

should be nsfw it is naked.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 13, 2015)

I dunno.  Inter-species fetishes aside, I think that would matter only to another squirrel.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 13, 2015)

pgriz said:


> I dunno.  Inter-species fetishes aside, I think that would matter only to another squirrel.


wonder if she has any sheep photos..


----------



## limr (Mar 13, 2015)

bribrius said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno.  Inter-species fetishes aside, I think that would matter only to another squirrel.
> ...



Oh, just wait until I get home.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 13, 2015)

Uh oh.  This could be taking us down a very squirrelly slope.  Er, sheepish.  Ah, whatever.


----------



## limr (Mar 13, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Uh oh.  This could be taking us down a very squirrelly slope.  Er, sheepish.  Ah, whatever.



Sheepishly going down a squirrelly slope will certainly get your goose!




Day 79 - Geese butts by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## snerd (Mar 13, 2015)

limr said:


> Sheepishly going down a squirrelly slope will certainly get your goose!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And it will also get your mule!!


----------



## bribrius (Mar 13, 2015)

must be friday


----------



## pgriz (Mar 13, 2015)

Ugh.  I wouldn't drink that stuff.  This (https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3768/14290773633_bbdd34f089_b.jpg) on the other hand...


----------



## bribrius (Mar 13, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Ugh.  I wouldn't drink that stuff.  This (https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3768/14290773633_bbdd34f089_b.jpg) on the other hand...


me either actually I just happend to be in the parking lot and it was sitting there.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 13, 2015)

Speaking of parking lots...



 County Library Parking Lot: Reading Between The Lines, 2012.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 13, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> I have not seen her post here in a long time.


not since she bought a digital camera and was playing with it for a short time ... with ... or without the sheep.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 13, 2015)

limr said:


> Sheepishly going down a squirrelly slope will certainly get your goose!



That's a real olio of metaphors.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 13, 2015)

Derrel's proving that he has a multi-track mind.  Sort of.  At least, multi-line.  Some of which are leading.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 13, 2015)

All i know is it's is friday. Oh wait, like every day is friday for me. Oh, and that is one cute squirrel.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 13, 2015)

bribrius said:


> All i know is it's is friday. Oh wait, like every day is friday for me. Oh, and that is one cute squirrel.


quite a bushy tail ...


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 13, 2015)

I am bored as well, so - - -




 



 



 
BTW Leonore, I meant the Squirrel, rather Squirrels.


----------



## KenC (Mar 13, 2015)

limr said:


> He was a brazen little thing.



I think "brazen squirrel" is redundant - just sayin'


----------



## limr (Mar 13, 2015)

KenC said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > He was a brazen little thing.
> ...



You make a good point.


----------



## limr (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey, bri! I got yer sheep right here!


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 13, 2015)

Sheep


----------



## limr (Mar 13, 2015)

I love that picture


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## snerd (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## limr (Mar 13, 2015)

That reminds me of this one: 
http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb274/TheDissenter/sheeple-1.jpg


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 13, 2015)

Cook & her friend Val


----------

